
Show HN: TaskPaper 3 – Plain text to-do lists for Mac - jessegrosjean
http://www.taskpaper.com
======
mgussekloo
As a programmer, I use Taskpaper 2 all the time. Taskpaper 3 is good news! The
interface could be more intuitive, I feel (red dots for folding? can't drag an
outline to the bottom of the file?) and I would personally love tabs to keep
multiple lists open and organized at the same time. But other than that, I
feel the future for Taskpaper is bright.

~~~
jessegrosjean
I took tabs out because I felt there was lots of overlap in function between
tabs and the sidebar. You can no add saved searches to the sidebar, and that
was I think what most people used tabs for.

~~~
pinko
Don't tabs preserve cursor position and collapse/expand state in a long
(potentially multi-screen) document in a way that saved searches cannot?

~~~
jessegrosjean
They do. But hoisting projects in the sidebar does much the same thing. It's
not that tabs wouldn't add anything, but they would also add more UI and
potential confusion.

Tabs were always a little odd in TaskPaper because 99% of tab interfaces use
tabs for different documents/website. TaskPaper tabs on the other hand
referred to slices of a single document and people were sometimes confuse that
they were not separate files.

Anyway, that's why they are not there now. I can't promise I won't change my
mind and add them back at some point. But right now I'm pretty happy with the
decision.

------
jessegrosjean
Hi, I'm the programmer...

TaskPaper 3 combines a plain text editor front end with a outline backend
model. There’s a download on the website. I hope you’ll take a look and tell
me how you like it.

Implementation Notes:

\- Rich scripting support.

\- Internals implemented in JavaScript.

\- UI layer implemented with native Cocoa views.

\- Outline model is mapped to text buffer that user edits.

User Interface Notes:

\- Feels like a normal text buffer.

\- No restrictions of how and where you can move items.

\- But provides outliner power (folds, filtering, focusing).

\- When move folded items around the folds move along too.

\- Moving items is unrestricted. You can move an item under a folded item with
out that item expanding.

App, website, marketing… let me know how you think I could make it better.

Thanks, Jesse

